
Bootcharting - shuron
http://alexander.holbreich.org/2011/07/bootcharting/
======
fs111
Why the blog spam? Just link to <http://www.bootchart.org/>

------
shuron
Because it shorter. You see the the poin at one page. Hot to install and how
to disable. And you have disscussion. E.g. you also can find a link to
bootchart2 in a comments: <https://github.com/mmeeks/bootchart>.

